# Secret Santa Paws '16: ***Participants Thread***



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dashing through the mud...
On a one-dog open dog sled...
Over the fields we go...
Woofing all the way!​
*Status: CLOSED YO!!*
❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄​
I shall list names and how many dogs they have playing as I get confirmation. I can't count you in if you just comment on the thread, so don't forget to PM me your details! Pennies to be sent to *secretsantapaws@outlook.com *by the deadline. Leave a note on PayPal with your username & dogs names so I know who has paid, please. You don't need to send money at the same time as your details; as long as it's in by the deadline, we good.

Chat as much as you like on this thread to keep future SSP threads clean and easy to read for everyone playing.

***RULES & INFO***​
Players *MUST* have a minimum of 100 posts on the forum to join in.
Details needed are the name/s of the playing dogs, how many parcels you would like between them and a postal address.
Maximum capacity of 50 separate dogs* to stop things getting too out of hand.
50p via PayPal is required per individual dog playing.****
There will be deadlines so we can keep things organised. *Please* stick to them.
All official Secret Santa Paws threads will be started by myself.
Minimum spend of £5 per parcel.
Any issues, problems, delays or questions etc, please let me know right away.
All presents to be wrapped. It's no fun if there's no mess.
Clues in the parcel or card are encouraged to make guessing more fun. Be as creative as you like.
No grinches or drama llamas allowed.
Have fun!!!
* This number may be increased at my discretion and does not include my own dogs since I have a ridiculous amount of them. 
** Two dogs receiving one parcel would be 50p. Two dogs receiving a parcel each would be £1, etc.
As per previous years, this money shall go into a pot, so that on the off chance that somebody doesn't send their parcel, a replacement gift can be bought and nobody misses out! 
If everyone is trustworthy and plays nice - which is the aim of the minimum post rule - the money will go to a charity.
If you drop out after sending money, you will not be refunded.

***DATES & DEADLINES***​
*Now - 20th Sept: Participants Thread*
Get your details sent to me as per the rules.
If you haven't sent details (including money) by 20th Sept, you'll have to play next year instead, sorry!

*20th Sept - 5th Oct: Likes & Dislikes Thread
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-16-likes-dislikes.433053/*
Post info about your dog(s) so your SS has an idea of what to send. If no details are posted by 5th Oct without letting me know beforehand and you will be crossed off the list.

*5th Oct - 10th Oct*
I will send you a PM letting you know who to shop for. If you haven't heard anything by 10th Oct, please let me know!

*10th Oct - 10th Dec*
Shopping!!
Parcels _MUST_ be sent out 15th Dec at the absolute latest to ensure everyone gets their parcel in time for Christmas.
A thread will go up for you to say you have received your parcel. Do NOT post on this thread whether or not you have sent yours yet (you might ruin the surprise!)

_********* If everyone is speedy again, we can move onto the next stage ASAP so shopping can begin sooner!_

*W**h**o **I**s **P**l**a**y**i**n**g**?**!*

**BlueJay: *Ripley, Rory, Frodo, Samwise, Hiccup, Gwen
**Jenstewillow: *Kyzer
**Animallover26: *Bungo
**Tyton: *Beau, Kahn, Ronin, Samuel
**StormyThai: *Thai
**Westie Mum:* Poppy, Oscar, Lucy
**Lexiedhb:* Dexter 
**Spidei:* Riley, Taza, Echo
**Rachelholmes:* Tilly
**KatieandOliver:* Oliver
**MontyMaude:* Hector, Hilde
**Amelia66:* Scully, Noodle
**Nettles:* Pheobe
**S.crane: *Loki
**AllthingsRodent:* Barney
**Shadowmare:* Axel
**Rosie64: *Chip
**Apollo2012: *Apollo
**Astro2011: *Astro
**Jackie99: *Rio
**Fluffster: *Daisy
**VickynHolly: *Holly, Ted
**Canine K9:* Bailey
**Hanwombat: *Io, Bigby
**Brannybear: *Graham, Wallace
**Pawsonme: *Jasper & Izzy
**DogLoverLou:* Tyler, Missy, Cash
**Doggiedelight: *Molly, Pippa, Sally, Penny
**Lauren5159: *Skip
*Skatealexia: *Pippa, Lexi
**Firedog: *Luna, Starla
**Pinklizzy: *Darcy, Biggles
**Evel-lin:* Pippin
**JessIncaFCR: *Jess, Inca, Maisie, Envy


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Poppy, Oscar & Lucy  money sent x


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dexter's all over this!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

i cant participate as not got over 100 posts


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

rachelholmes said:


> i cant participate as not got over 100 posts


 You have 906 posts


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll keeping posting now it's 907


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Me and Bear  Hang on I'll PM you!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

rachelholmes said:


> I'll keeping posting now it's 907


You only need 100 though lol! You're waaaaaay over the min already if you want to play


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> You only need 100 though lol! You're waaaaaay over the min already if you want to play


Oops I was thinking 1000 I'll blame my hangover
Me and Tilly would love to be included I'll pm now and send payment


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Me and Oliver please!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Monies & PM sent for my lot playing as individuals


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hector and Hilde Please, Monies have been sent Yayyyy


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

PM sent and monies too, all three monsters entering


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Scully and Noodle are in again


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Phoebe is very excited!

Money and PM sent


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Money and pm sent .

All very excited to participate.


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Money and PM sent


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Ready :Bag


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes, Axel would like to join in! Sent you PM and will send paypal as soon as i get my hands on the laptop...


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have forgotten how to send a pm can someone tell me please


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy says she would very much like to be involved again this year!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Rosie64 said:


> I have forgotten how to send a pm can someone tell me please


Click on Bluejay's name under her avatar and then select 'Start Conversation'


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> I have forgotten how to send a pm can someone tell me please


Hello hopefully I explain this well enough  , if you go to your account there should be a conversations heading click that and then click start new conversation and a box will appear


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> Click on Bluejay's name under her avatar and then select 'Start Conversation'


Thankyou MM


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

AllthingsRodent said:


> Hello hopefully I explain this well enough  , if you go to your account there should be a conversations heading click that and then click start new conversation and a box will appear


Thankyou done it now


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Thankyou done it now


No worries always happy to offer assistance.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

PM and money sent


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Me! PM and money sent


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

money and pm sent.

Apollos currently sulking as he had his flea spot on today , but got very excited when i mentioned doing Secret Santa paws again!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

PM and money sent :Woot


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Money and PM sent. Hope I did it right!.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Pennies now sent........


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> I have forgotten how to send a pm can someone tell me please


Click on Blue jays name, click start a conversation......


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io and Bigby please - I shall send payment tonight when I am not at work


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Bumping for anyone who hasn't seen this yet


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Pennies sent!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasper and Izzy would like to play too, Will send the money tonight


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Graham and Wallace would like to participate please! I will send money over once I have finished work


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

monies paid now. Will have to start browsing for ideas


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> monies paid now. Will have to start browsing for ideas


You don't even know who you're buying for yet eager beaver lol

I'll have Samuel as my Secret Santa please. Don't wrap him, just a bow will do


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I also have been having a sneaky pre shop browse


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Me too can't wait to find out who I've got I didn't join in last year but read all the threads n loved the guessing one


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Monies sent


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

My Christmas tree is up..






Just kidding


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nettles said:


> My Christmas tree is up..
> 
> Just kidding


LOL !!!!!!!!!

Was sat reading that, not giving it a thought it is still August thinking "oooohhhh best bung kid in the loft for my decorations" :Hilarious


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> LOL !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Was sat reading that, not giving it a thought it is still August thinking "oooohhhh best bung kid in the loft for my decorations" :Hilarious


Lol :Hilarious I'm easily influenced when it comes to Christmas too


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh I'm such a big kid at Christmas! 

When my son was little the decorations went up straight after his birthday, 16th Nov. Nowadays I'm made to wait till 1st December .... Meanies !


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Oh I'm such a big kid at Christmas!
> 
> When my son was little the decorations went up straight after his birthday, 16th Nov. Nowadays I'm made to wait till 1st December .... Meanies !


OH's is 25th Nov but he thinks his birthday should be all about him  so I'm not allowed to put our tree up until after that


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nettles said:


> OH's is 25th Nov but he thinks his birthday should be all about him  so I'm not allowed to put our tree up until after that


Men are so selfish 

My OH's is 10th and daughters boyfriend the same day, then sons is 16th, then brothers on 18th .... I dislike November


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Men are so selfish
> 
> My OH's is 10th and daughters boyfriend the same day, then sons is 16th, then brothers on 18th .... I dislike November


It's the same for us! November sucks. We have birthdays on 10th, 21st, 23rd, 25th and 26th  Not good so close to Christmas


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

@Dogloverlou I'm sure would also be wanting to participate in this with her 3 but I know she is away currently but just thought I'd mention incase it fills up and gets closed to anymore dogs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Men are so selfish
> 
> My OH's is 10th and daughters boyfriend the same day, then sons is 16th, then brothers on 18th .... I dislike November





Nettles said:


> It's the same for us! November sucks. We have birthdays on 10th, 21st, 23rd, 25th and 26th  Not good so close to Christmas


What is it about November? Myself, both of my siblings, my step sister and my step dad all have November birthdays!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> What is it about November? Myself, both of my siblings, my step sister and my step dad all have November birthdays!


Valentines day conception?????


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

No November birthdays here


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> Valentines day conception?????


Ooohhhh i never thought about that before lol

Although, my son wasn't conceived on Valentines day - he was actually due on 21st October but didn't make an appearance until 16th November !! :Jawdrop (yes they really did leave me that long 23 years ago and even then they had to drag the laid back boy out!) and my brother had the nerve to be cross i couldn't wait two more days so they could share a birthday


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

It's all about december birthdays here, husband best friend and his wife are 9th and 15th, my best friends children are 21st and 23rd and I have two nieces that are 19th and 21st, December is a very expensive month!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks @Hanwombat for thinking of me 

I'd like to sign up with my three please @BlueJay :Woot


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Ho ho ho


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

You know its coming _ reindeer Dex!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just bumping this up for peeps who havent seen it yet


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Just bumping this up for peeps who havent seen it yet


Thanks for the reminder. Just went and paid up after forgetting to do so


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Bumping up the page .... How many places are left @BlueJay ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Bumping up the page .... How many places are left @BlueJay ?


6 more places I believe.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@Lauren5159 you in this year?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

WHERE ALL MAH CHRISTMAS SIGHTHOUNDS AT YOOOO??


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> @Lauren5159 you in this year?


Skip and I are doing a FB one this year but may as well do this one too 

Sign us up!


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Could anyone give me a vague idea of the average santa paws spend from previous years etc?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> Could anyone give me a vague idea of the average santa paws spend from previous years etc?


I don't want to say I how much I spent, I went proper overboard LOL!!
Minimum spend is a fiver (just so nobody gets fobbed off with a single biscuit... not that anyone would do that but you get me!) but you can stick to that as closely or as loosely as you like.

Here's '14 and '15 if you want to nosey though for an idea 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-2014-opening-thread.387927/
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-15-commence-unwrappings.418094/


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Can't wait to find out who our SS is for. so I can start buying things. So excited :Woot:Wideyed

All my friends on fb are already counting down to Christmas!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> Can't wait to find out who our SS is for. so I can start buying things. So excited :Woot:Wideyed
> 
> All my friends on fb are already counting down to Christmas!


Can't wait either.

I keep coming back to see if the list is full yet.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> I don't want to say I how much I spent, I went proper overboard LOL!!
> Minimum spend is a fiver (just so nobody gets fobbed off with a single biscuit... not that anyone would do that but you get me!) but you can stick to that as closely or as loosely as you like.
> 
> Here's '14 and '15 if you want to nosey though for an idea
> ...


Ohmigod :Woot these pressies are AMAZING! :Jawdrop we are even MORE excited now and was feeling all Christmassy looking at the pix of the lovely Christmas doggies  (is there no Christmas smiley?? Or am I missing something?)


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> Ohmigod :Woot these pressies are AMAZING! :Jawdrop we are even MORE excited now and was feeling all Christmassy looking at the pix of the lovely Christmas doggies  (is there no Christmas smiley?? Or am I missing something?)


looking at Apollos present openings for the last two years earlier has made me really impatient for SS this year.

No christmas smiley unfortuniatly though they can always be found on other free smiley sites


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Skip and I are doing a FB one this year but may as well do this one too
> 
> Sign us up!


Yay! Double the fun


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip and I are anxious to know who we are buying for too, really excited


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you room for two more?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I posted this on the CC one yesterday so I thought I'd add it here as well. 

I thought long and hard about doing a Secret Santa but decided I am going to use my £20 and make a box up for my local independent dog rescue, they do an amazing job and I will be gifting it in the name of Pet Forums Dog Chat. When I'm out delivering I will pop some photos on here of the rescue doggies enjoying their new toys and treats 

Hope everything goes swimmingly for Bluejay the little elf and a Happy Santapaws to you all!  xx


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Firedog said:


> Have you room for two more?


For sure! Don't forget to pm your address etc


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> I posted this on the CC one yesterday so I thought I'd add it here as well.
> 
> I thought long and hard about doing a Secret Santa but decided I am going to use my £20 and make a box up for my local independent dog rescue, they do an amazing job and I will be gifting it in the name of Pet Forums Dog Chat. When I'm out delivering I will pop some photos on here of the rescue doggies enjoying their new toys and treats
> 
> Hope everything goes swimmingly for Bluejay the little elf and a Happy Santapaws to you all!  xx


Have to figure out who to send the fund to this year yet eeeeh


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I did pay my pennies this afternoon.


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Can Pippa and Lexi be in again please  PM sent, will send paypal at the weekend


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Errrrrrrrrrrrr why has you not even told me who i has got yet!!!!! The suspense is unbearable.......


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrr why has you not even told me who i has got yet!!!!! The suspense is unbearable.......


Put your patient santa hat on, Mr Potamus!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrr why has you not even told me who i has got yet!!!!! The suspense is unbearable.......


I cant wait either & I wanna go shopping  first time I've taken part


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrr why has you not even told me who i has got yet!!!!! The suspense is unbearable.......


Just for you.....

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-16-likes-dislikes.433053/


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Just for you.....
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-16-likes-dislikes.433053/


How exciting!! Last year was soooo much fun!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Just for you.....
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-16-likes-dislikes.433053/


like. X 8 gagillion!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My fave part is the likes & dislikes bit ( apart from the giving and receiving part of course  )

So excited I'm gonna break out an Xmas smiley!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Eekk loving the like and dislike thread everyone is cute but
@Westie Mum your 3 are lovely don't think I've seen any pics of them before
@Animallover26 Bungo melts my heart ♥


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rachelholmes said:


> Eekk loving the like and dislike thread every us cute but
> @Westie Mum your 3 are lovely don't think I've seen any pics of them before
> @Animallover26 *Bungo melts my heart* ♥


Thank you  Made me feel all chuffed.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

rachelholmes said:


> Eekk loving the like and dislike thread everyone is cute but
> @Westie Mum your 3 are lovely don't think I've seen any pics of them before
> @Animallover26 Bungo melts my heart ♥


Awww thank you  ...... Although rather spooky I was sitting there thinking how come I'd never seen Tilly before !


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm so so very excited!! Can't wait for the likes and dislikes thread, and to know who I'm getting!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

It's getting Very exciting , I can't wait to see who we are buying for , I WANT TO GO SHOPPING ! the buying and giving is the best part


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Awww thank you  ...... Although rather spooky I was sitting there thinking how come I'd never seen Tilly before !


I must know where their harnesses came from. For uhhhh... research purposes...


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

@Spidei I didn't realise Riley and Taza are litter mates


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

rachelholmes said:


> @Spidei I didn't realise Riley and Taza are litter mates


Yeah  I'm really lucky that we never had problems with littermate syndrome and they are very close with us and each other  I've always loved how they show that dogs can be from the same litter but can be so different


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> I must know where their harnesses came from. For uhhhh... research purposes...


We have all our stuff custom made from Brown Bee collars on Facebook , she has an amazing selection of everything, in every colour you could wish for ..... For research purposes of course


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Think I've completed my Likes and Dislikes, I keep going back and adding bits / changing bits.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Think I've completed my Likes and Dislikes, I keep going back and adding bits / changing bits.


I've edited mine twice 

Think I'm done though, maybe


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

awww so many cute dogs in the likes and dislikes thread!!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Is there still time for us to join in again this year?


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Dashing through the mud...
> On a one-dog open dog sled...
> Over the fields we go...
> Woofing all the way!​
> ...


Was just wondering, will you know @BlueJay who Ripley, Rory. Frodo, Gwen, Sam and Hiccup's secret Santa's are?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> Was just wondering, will you know @BlueJay who Ripley, Rory. Frodo, Gwen, Sam and Hiccup's secret Santa's are?


I've wrangled my brother in lol; so some of you will be getting messages with who to buy for from a total stranger. DO NOT PANIC


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> I've wrangled my brother in lol; so some of you will be getting messages with who to buy for from a total stranger. DO NOT PANIC


LOL! Awesome


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Is there still time to join in? Was on holiday when thread came up and have the memory of a goldfish


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

evel-lin said:


> Is there still time to join in? Was on holiday when thread came up and have the memory of a goldfish


Yarp


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

BlueJay said:


> Yarp


faberoony, will get sorted out now


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've misplaced my christmas themed photos so yeah...


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I are impatients...... i stills dont even know what doggie I is savings my pocket monies for............


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I keep seeing things and being tempted... but no point buying/planning til I know my (the boys') recipients.....

Do we really have to wait until the 5th of NEXT month before we find out?


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Well I've already brought something, hope one of are secret santa's can have it, as mine already have one


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I keep seeing things and being tempted... but no point buying/planning til I know my (the boys') recipients.....
> 
> Do we really have to wait until the 5th of NEXT month before we find out?


Fear not! Y'all can know when everyones posted their likes and dislikes


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

I will be posting mine tomorrow night when my internet wants to work it doesn't like anything at the moment!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie mum, your Lucy is a stunner.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> Westie mum, your Lucy is a stunner.


Thank you  we think she's rather lovely even if she is like a grumpy grandma lol


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Look what arrived this morning!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm waiting impatiently to find out who are recipients are *taps foot* :Bored 

@KatieandOliver doesn't he look adorable? :Kiss


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Only 3 to go I'm so excited I've already bought one prezzie n hoping my ss likes it if not Tilly will love it


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a update to all my Internet is playing up and I have not gone awol  can't wait to find out why we have!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Just @skatealexia & @astro2011 to go!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

COME ON PEOPLE!!!!! 

HURRY UP!!!! 

*I mean that in the nicest possible way..... Maybe.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Yay!! All done  can't wait to find out who my secret santa is


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Posted


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hooray ! all done now we can find out who we are buying for, have already bought a couple of things, hope they are suitable for our SS lol just couldn't resist if not my daughters dogs can have them


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

@BlueJay ..... knock knock ..... we are all ready


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Bring on the PM's!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Oooh I want to join!  

Is there room for all 4 of mine?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Still waiting on Astro the mal!



JessIncaFCR said:


> Oooh I want to join!
> 
> Is there room for all 4 of mine?


Go on then 
Pm details and get your likes & dislikes up before the mob descend on you!!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> Still waiting on Astro the mal!
> 
> Go on then
> Pm details and get your likes & dislikes up before the mob descend on you!!


Ahh thank you! Somehow didn't even know this was started already haha! What details do you need?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Ahh thank you! Somehow didn't even know this was started already haha! What details do you need?


All rules and details on the first post 
Basically your postal address, which dogs are playing and how many parcels you want between them


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> All rules and details on the first post
> Basically your postal address, which dogs are playing and how many parcels you want between them


Sorry haha, me being blind! Will do asap


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Theres always one isnt there................. ASTRO unless you want a large, wet, muddy Hippo X landing on ya doorstep, with his spangly christmas hatted sidekick go do ya likes and dislikes!!!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

ASTRO WHERE ARE YOU!!!!! Chip and I are waiting soooo impatiently oohps I mean patiently


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

@astro2011

You might want to look at the threads above!


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Astro2011 hasn't posted in over a month, hope they're ok


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

In fairness the deadline is the 5th of October, so perhaps Astro is on holiday or something and knew before they left they still had time to get their likes/dislikes in before the 5th. But I hope they're ok too @KatieandOliver. A month is a long time to go without visiting here!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry dudes!! I'm done!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Put your bazooka away, @Lexiedhb , I shall match up doggers now


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Sorry dudes!! I'm done!!


Speak of the devil!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Put your bazooka away, @Lexiedhb , I shall match up doggers now


Excited!!! :Woot


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Put your bazooka away, @Lexiedhb , I shall match up doggers now


 Oh bums can you recall slightly soggy bottomed Hermes parcels once sent????


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Just told Tilly we are ready to find out her SS


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it! :Singing



......... I mean Bungo, Bungo is so excited.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh god it's too exciting!! I've already got a few bits that I've put away to see if they're suitable (If not my two can have them). It's hard to resist and now when I get my SS I won't have to!!  Bring on the shopping!! :Woot


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Put your bazooka away, @Lexiedhb , I shall match up doggers now


Ooooooooh excited !!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm regretting my need for fancy font colours because this is hella time consuming. NEED CHOCOLATE :Mooning


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have my victim! Thankyou 

Right, let the shopping begin!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Refresh! Refresh! REFRESH!!!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sends bucket loads of chocolate to BlueJay for her sterling efforts in organising this


Off to stalk my victim...... I ahem mean ya know read the likes and dislikes thread


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Lots of chockawockadooby coming your way BlueJay


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Had a horrible afternoon! Samuel and Kahn at dog training (were Samuel was the only one from his class to turn up so he ended up joining in the silver KC award class with kahn  ) all well, supermarket trip. ... all well, then the van died :-( hour long wait for RAC man, who arrived just as we were going to have to break open the melting ice-cream! . Van really dead, needs winched onto a flat bed to go home. Had to call out our trainer with her dog van and she kindly recovered Samuel, Kahn and I while Paul waited for the recovery truck. He's finally home 3 hours later, so I definitely needed cheering up tonight! 

Have Samuel and Beau's SS, excitedly waiting on the other 2


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Tyton said:


> Had a horrible afternoon! Samuel and Kahn at dog training (were Samuel was the only one from his class to turn up so he ended up joining in the silver KC award class with kahn  ) all well, supermarket trip. ... all well, then the van died :-( hour long wait for RAC man, who arrived just as we were going to have to break open the melting ice-cream! . Van really dead, needs winched onto a flat bed to go home. Had to call out our trainer with her dog van and she kindly recovered Samuel, Kahn and I while Paul waited for the recovery truck. He's finally home 3 hours later, so I definitely needed cheering up tonight!
> 
> Have Samuel and Beau's SS, excitedly waiting on the other 2


Oh no! What a terrible time you've had! Glad you had your SS waiting in your inbox to cheer you up


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

*OMGGGGGGGGGGG I GOT IO'S SS WAHHH*


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been all that active, I have a heck of a lot going on with Rio being poorly mainly, I check this thread each day but need to make more of an effort to log on and join in!!!! We are really very excited for secret santa and cannot wait to find out who we can start shopping for


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash & Ty have their victims! *evil laugh*


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Got mine! Thanks a lot Bluejay


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

You best all be appreciating your happy christmas sharks
Good job its my day off :Hilarious


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

** refreshing page like a maniac at the moment **


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Love it I'm that excited day off tomorrow so goin SS shopping even for wrapping paper too lol


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

And....... I've had mail   Here we go!..........


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

The Christmas sharks are a most excellent touch bluejay


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

The christmas shark is super adorable! 
Woooooooo, so excited, Riley has his victim! Two more to go 

EDIT: WAIT JUST GOT TAZA'S, AND ANOTHER CUTE SHARK  One more to go!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

SHOPPING TIME!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yay got ours. Super excited to start shopping :Woot


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I AM SO EXCITED!!! Now I wish I had Internet so I could buy some stuff! Haha


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

AHHHHHHH!!!! GOT SKIP'S SS! 

So exciting!!!


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

YAY... got Loki's we are super duper excited.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

The shopping begins!! Both received


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Got all three now, TIME FOR SHOPPING MADNESS.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

All four of mine have their SS! I wish I could say they are excited, but all we have is prone boys and gentle snoring lol


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

These two are wondering what all the fuss is about:


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you Bluejay the Shark is amazing love it 
YAAAAAY !! got my SS eerm I mean Chips SS we are so excited the bits already have are good so shopping for the rest romorrow


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Woohoo got mine , which means some exciting shopping to be done!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Got all 3, thank you  I appreciate all your efforts @BlueJay

Scratching head at sharks = Christmas though lol


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

*Has about 6 different tabs open on the comp window shopping for ideas*


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Here is Oliver; he is super duper excited about SS he just doesn't look it!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Got all 3, think you  I appreciate all your efforts @BlueJay
> 
> Scratching head at sharks = Christmas though lol


I can do halloween, easter, birthday, valentines and/or happy summer sharks if you prefer!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Woohoo, my girlies got theirs and said thank you!!! 

Exciting shopping to do!!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Eeeep does this mean I can put my tree up now?? :Woot

Off to raid phoebes piggy bank for some Secret Santa pennies 

Thank you bluejay for all your super duper hard work! Oh and Christmas sharks are the best sharks IMO :Smug


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Its so ice to be able to buy dog things that your own would hate/kill/ or be totally unsuitable. Stayed up past my bed time last night and found a whole heap of cool stuff - if only the budget was several hundred LOL


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Spidei said:


> These two are wondering what all the fuss is about:


 Blimey - thats some dismissive faces if ever i saw some.........


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Who is ArmyMan 

I loooooved the Christmas Sharkies!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Who is ArmyMan
> 
> I loooooved the Christmas Sharkies!!


I forced my brother to sign up and send some pms so I could play too


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm singing Christmas songs at Bungo

Not impressed.......... 

I was very impressed with the Christmas shark and all the colourful font. Thank you Bluejay for all your hard work to make this possible.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I forced my brother to sign up and send some pms so I could play too


Haha I replied to his PM saying thank you stranger


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

￼one present sorted n wrapped


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rachelholmes said:


> ￼one present sorted n wrapped


Wow that's fast!

Might be better to not post the wrapped prezzies though incase you are the only one to use that paper, then you'll be known just from the paper rather then your SS having to solve your clue.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Oops wot an idiot, pic deleted never thought of that I'm so excited lol.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rachelholmes said:


> Oops wot an idiot, pic deleted never thought of that I'm so excited lol.


No worries


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> Its so ice to be able to buy dog things that your own would hate/kill/ or be totally unsuitable. Stayed up past my bed time last night and found a whole heap of cool stuff - if only the budget was several hundred LOL


Well I think all 3 of mine are going to be fab to buy for .... but I have hundreds of stuff saved in bookmarks already


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I gotta try and think of clues


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I gotta try and think of clues


Me too; I think I was too obvious last year. and my other idea won't work now my pack has changed  will have to get thinking.... oh and shopping!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> I gotta try and think of clues


I'd forgotten about the dreaded clues


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I think my clues may end up as 

... Love Bigby at the end the card  :Hilarious I kid I kid


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I already has my clue..... has had it since last year.....

I'll get ma coat.......


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Couldnt sleep last night as penny was off colour so i was downstairs on amazon!!! I need to do one of those pintrest things where I can bookmark all the things in my life I want to buy! Doggy stuff I was supposed to be looking for but somehow found myself looking for dressing tables! Im a liability.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I was on the hunt for something unique & specific for one of my recipients, but don't think I've found what I had in mind 

Oh well, onwards & upwards


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Well all SS prezzie bought n oops got Tilly a new bed  
No idea on clue thou


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

rachelholmes said:


> Well all SS prezzie bought n oops got Tilly a new bed
> No idea on clue thou


  DONE?

You don't wanna post when you're sending it or anything obviously so be careful about giving to much info away


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

I have no idea what I'm gonna do as my clue.. off to have a good think ..:Writing


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> DONE?
> 
> You don't wanna post when you're sending it or anything obviously so be careful about giving to much info away


I won't be posting it for a while just all bought n will be wrapped tonight 
I put a pic on earlier of my first wrapped present thanks to @Animallover26 for pointing out the obvious I'm just so excited


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Please tell me I'm not the only one who hasn't bought something yet? haha!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who hasn't bought something yet? haha!


Nope. I haven't started either. Will need to read the likes/dislikes a few more times, let it all mill around in my head, then start looking (mind you I've *four *fussy pooches to get right lol )


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who hasn't bought something yet? haha!


I haven't -cant really order anything now, as I go on Honeymoon on Tuesday, so I shall be full steam ahead when i get back..... unless of course i stumble across a pet shop whilst away!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I haven't -cant really order anything now, as I go on Honeymoon on Tuesday, so I shall be full steam ahead when i get back..... unless of course i stumble across a pet shop whilst away!!!


Ooh where you going?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ooh where you going?


Agadir, morocco


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Agadir, morocco


Oh lovely. Have fun! 

Maybe your SS victim will find themselves an exotic goodie or two then if you find a pet shop?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought something this afternoon.. OH lifted it out of the bag in the kitchen and squeaked it. Pheebs came running to see what it was and I felt guilty and gave it to her :Sorry I have no self control :Facepalm


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Agadir, morocco


Ooh lovely! Have a fantastic time


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Just to check: has anyone NOT received their sendererer yet?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

This thread might be useful in addition to the likes & dislikes thread if your recipient has posted in there 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/your-dogs-favourite.434257/


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I've bought nowt yet  I've got 2 months


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I've bought nowt yet  I've got 2 months


THATS ONLY TWO PAYDAYS!!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> THATS ONLY TWO PAYDAYS!!!!


three for me


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just looked at all the dog related stuff i have colleted in the last few weeks ......

Goos job there are lots of dogs in the family


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nettles said:


> I bought something this afternoon.. OH lifted it out of the bag in the kitchen and squeaked it. Pheebs came running to see what it was and I felt guilty and gave it to her :Sorry I have no self control :Facepalm


Oh yes, you have to hide everything away from OH. Last year i brought some lovely treats for one of our secret santa's and left them on the side, came home and OH had opened them


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Boxes!,

Remember to get a box to send stuff in, and it's also a handy place to put your gifts in so other family members realise they are for SS nor for general consumption


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Tyton said:


> Boxes!,
> 
> Remember to get a box to send stuff in, and it's also a handy place to put your gifts in so other family members realise they are for SS nor for general consumption


I immediately thought 'wow, she taught her big fluffies that the box is for SS? That's impressive!' Then realised you probably meant OH


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> I immediately thought 'wow, she taught her big fluffies that the box is food SS? That's impressive!' Then realised you probably meant OH


Hmm.... I'm flattered at your opinion of the intelligence levels of my dogs (or of my training skills! ) but I think it more likely that Paul will figure out the code than the dogs will. ..mind you, I usually store SS things in the dining room and the dogs know not to help themselves from any boxes/bags in there


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Boxes!,
> 
> Remember to get a box to send stuff in, and it's also a handy place to put your gifts in so other family members realise they are for SS nor for general consumption


I have a whole cupboard full this year!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Full Christmas range has landed in [email protected] now


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Full Christmas range has landed in [email protected] now


Its also on 3 for 2 on their website


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I have stalked like a goodun today........ dark glasses the works......

and made a purchase..........


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> I have stalked like a goodun today........ dark glasses the works......
> 
> and made a purchase..........


I love the stalking :Snaphappy ompus :Watching


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

*Is window shopping and saving things to my faves tab*


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Bought my first gift yesterday  

The fun has officially begun!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I've hardly thought about it! Have a mad weekend, mum and stepdaughter staying, handling one of our trainer's Bostons at a show Saturday before middle stepson's 21st birthday meal (and secret engagement party ;-) ) then Beau and Ronin have rally outs for the Crufts team Sunday, add in that littlest stepson passed his driving test this week and so needs a help with his insurance and I think Christmas won't start till next week!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> littlest stepson passed his driving test this week and so needs a help with his insurance


You have my deepest sympathy's if you are paying for his insurance. We paid for my sons (he was 18) and it was £3800 the first year :Jawdrop and £3600 the second year 

On a Clio ....... :Rage and that was with having a tracker fitted so he couldn't use it at night-time!

He is 23 almost now and it's a more manageable £2000-ish a year, but thankfully he is paying for it himself now 

#rip-off-britain


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Been buying bits here and there, almost done getting stuff!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> You have my deepest sympathy's if you are paying for his insurance. We paid for my sons (he was 18) and it was £3800 the first year :Jawdrop and £3600 the second year
> 
> On a Clio ....... :Rage and that was with having a tracker fitted so he couldn't use it at night-time!
> 
> ...


I don't think it's quite that bad... this last installment is a little over £500 as he paid most of it when he got his provisional license in May - this is just a top-up now he's driving on his own. It is hellish for young lads isn't it? I offered to help out stepson #1 when he passed his test as his was about £2500 - he'd saved to pay for lessons, to buy the car but was about £1000 short for insurance. needed the car for work as he's a carpenter so on building sites across the island, but couldnt afford it - so i said I'd pay up front, he could pay me back in work (he then spent his summer fitting our new kitchen, helping with building and garden repairs in our new house), somehow by the time his next brother passed, apparently there was a tradition that I was paying for their first year's insurance!

I had to laugh though when we looked at putting stepson #1 onto our insurance as he only had his works van and it didn't quite cut it with the ladies  to add him (age 22) was about 300 onto the policy, but we couldn't add him to my wee C2 as they didn't offer insurance to under 25s as it was a 'performance car' lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I bought my first gifts earlier


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've got boxes full of stuff
I got carried away again


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I've got boxes full of stuff
> I got carried away again


I ordered loads more when I was bored at work last night 
No idea what the stuff will be like but if it isn't suitable when it arrives, Skip can have it


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Can we just take a second to appreciate how stinkin' adorable little Missy looks in this Snowman hoodie!


































PS - This is nothing to do with our SS so no spoilers


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm off to have a look now for mine


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

First couple of bits ordered


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

I got carried away and had £50 worth in my basket for our two included, OH told me off so I cleared it feeling guilty 
I'm going to sneak back on and do some later... 

Just as an indication, as i've never participated before. What is the average price spent per box? I get easily carried away but don't want to be too generous if it's meant to just be little bits and bobs


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Brannybear said:


> I got carried away and had £50 worth in my basket for our two included, OH told me off so I cleared it feeling guilty
> I'm going to sneak back on and do some later...
> 
> Just as an indication, as i've never participated before. What is the average price spent per box? I get easily carried away but don't want to be too generous if it's meant to just be little bits and bobs


Here is last years opening thread to give you an idea - http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-15-commence-unwrappings.418094/

I'll sneak back out now before someone realises I'm not a participant :Hilarious


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Shikoku said:


> Here is last years opening thread to give you an idea - http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-15-commence-unwrappings.418094/
> 
> I'll sneak back out now before someone realises I'm not a participant :Hilarious


Thank you!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Brannybear said:


> I got carried away and had £50 worth in my basket for our two included, OH told me off so I cleared it feeling guilty
> I'm going to sneak back on and do some later...
> 
> Just as an indication, as i've never participated before. What is the average price spent per box? I get easily carried away but don't want to be too generous if it's meant to just be little bits and bobs


Minimum price is £5 as stated in the rules but I'm sure many of us struggle to keep to that minimum spend. I know I do!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Brannybear said:


> I got carried away and had £50 worth in my basket for our two included, OH told me off so I cleared it feeling guilty
> I'm going to sneak back on and do some later...
> 
> Just as an indication, as i've never participated before. What is the average price spent per box? I get easily carried away but don't want to be too generous if it's meant to just be little bits and bobs


I think the answer is you can be as generous as you like/can afford, there is a minimum spend, but no maximum.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have ordered my first lot of gifts  I am going to try and not go too crazy this year!! I mean they'll be presents but I've got so much on this year 

This isn't a clue btw!! Don't think receiving a box with a IOU note is from me


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Pretty sure I've blown out half a months pay on this :Nailbiting oh gosh


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Pretty sure I've blown out half a months pay on this :Nailbiting oh gosh


But remember you have loads of woofers to buy for. ...so it's not that bad... honest. ... ( think I'm trying to convince myself here!)


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I have my clue for this year sorted :Watching
I just want to get a couple more things and then I'm done :Nailbiting


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I neeeed some boxes :Arghh

Gonna have to buy some more stuff to get one :Angelic


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Amelia66 said:


> I neeeed some boxes :Arghh
> 
> Gonna have to buy some more stuff to get one :Angelic


Buy shoes........


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I have so many boxes I'm running out of room to store them!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I have so many boxes I'm running out of room to store them!


Get a bigger box.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Firedog said:


> Get a bigger box.


And stack them all in that? Genius!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> And stack them all in that? Genius!


Glad to have been of service.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm done!  Just have to wrap.. and maybe grab a few smaller bits and pieces if I see them. I've never been this organised in my life


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh its been empty ya bank account on zooplus today....... Not all for ss I might add..... Like a good zooplus delivery!! Except they always send it in a giganta box, which is no help for an ss box!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I haven't even thought of my clues


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have done nothing yet  but then it's very hard t stalk your victims if they have their profile set to private :Rage


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I bought some more presents  also thought up of my clues !


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

I've aready got a couple presents, and ordered a few more now  I feel somewhat organised (I even made a word document!) 
I've thought of two clues but I'm stuck on the last one


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I don't think it's quite that bad... this last installment is a little over £500 as he paid most of it when he got his provisional license in May - this is just a top-up now he's driving on his own. It is hellish for young lads isn't it? I offered to help out stepson #1 when he passed his test as his was about £2500 - he'd saved to pay for lessons, to buy the car but was about £1000 short for insurance. needed the car for work as he's a carpenter so on building sites across the island, but couldnt afford it - so i said I'd pay up front, he could pay me back in work (he then spent his summer fitting our new kitchen, helping with building and garden repairs in our new house), somehow by the time his next brother passed, apparently there was a tradition that I was paying for their first year's insurance!
> 
> I had to laugh though when we looked at putting stepson #1 onto our insurance as he only had his works van and it didn't quite cut it with the ladies  to add him (age 22) was about 300 onto the policy, but we couldn't add him to my wee C2 as they didn't offer insurance to under 25s as it was a 'performance car' lol


Oh you don't need to tell me about traditions. Paid for 2 years worth of driving lessons for step daughter, then brought her the car, then insured it for 2 years.

3 more kids later .......

Didn't quite think how expensive it would be doing it x 4 kids when they are all only a few years apart in age 

Live and learn lol



BlueJay said:


> I've got boxes full of stuff
> I got carried away again


Again ?!?! You seem surprised 



Dogloverlou said:


> Can we just take a second to appreciate how stinkin' adorable little Missy looks in this Snowman hoodie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How utterly adorable is Missy !!



Dogloverlou said:


> Minimum price is £5 as stated in the rules but I'm sure many of us struggle to keep to that minimum spend. I know I do!


I'd truly fail at sticking to £5.00 :Shamefullyembarrased .... too many cute things to buy !


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I went in to a pet shop to buy some puppy bits, didn't get anything puppy wise but did buy my first S.S. gift.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

A box of goodies arrived yesterday full of SS stuff.... Skip proceeded to cry and cry and cry until I gave him something out of the box 

Spoiled brat!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We had an SS item turn up today...I hid in the spare room before Thai spotted it


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> How utterly adorable is Missy !!
> 
> I'd truly fail at sticking to £5.00 :Shamefullyembarrased .... too many cute things to buy!


Thanks  I don't usually dress her up but couldn't resist this one. Might even have to buy her one!


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn... Logged back on to pet forums after a break to see if I'm in time for secret Santa paws but I'm too late! Roll on next year... Lol!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> We had an SS item turn up today...I hid in the spare room before Thai spotted it


This is problematic isnt it...... I end up with a Dexter barking in the spare room, at a box on top of a high shelf "cos der is dogglies stuff in der and I is de only dogglies, so must be mine is it".........


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> This is problematic isnt it...... I end up with a Dexter barking in the spare room, at a box on top of a high shelf "cos der is dogglies stuff in der and I is de only dogglies, so must be mine is it".........


Advantage to having multiples - they are used to lots of stuff not being for them!

Advantage to being a hoarder - they are used to several parcels turning up each week that get shoved in the dining room out the way (although all 3 of them go and sniff in the dining room every night before they go up to bed lol)

So I think Dexter needs a brother or sister and a mum that shops more ...... see, problem solved 

I have finished 2 of my 3 .... just the last one to sort/more staking to be done :Watching


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I need to get my skates on and get started. Beau and I usually have a wee trawl round [email protected] on a Thursday before training class. I know they have all the Christmas stock out now as they were halfway through emptying the GIANT box of red/green and white last week when Beau decided to be nosey and peer in.. cue lots of fuss and attention from the new member of staff who hadn't met him yet, but no actual shopping! *must focus more*


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm all done have been for weeks lol just had my clue to think of but now that's all ready it's ready for sending


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So there's me trying to be organised, and wrapping the one and only thing I have bought thus far......... I'd forgotten how blumming difficult it is to wrap dog stuff!!! Its never a good shape! :/


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> So there's me trying to be organised, and wrapping the one and only thing I have bought thus far......... I'd forgotten how blumming difficult it is to wrap dog stuff!!! Its never a good shape! :/


Ok so if I get badly wrapped stuff I'll know it's you 

Ive finished shopping ... just gotta figure out which dogs I'm giving what and which ones I'm keeping for myself cause I've slightly gone massively overboard :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Ok so if I get badly wrapped stuff I'll know it's you
> 
> Ive finished shopping ... just gotta figure out which dogs I'm giving what and which ones I'm keeping for myself cause I've slightly gone massively overboard :Shamefullyembarrased


I defy anyone to wrap this stuff beautifully without first putting it all into individual boxes lol my wrapping is usually very lovely!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I defy anyone to wrap this stuff beautifully without first putting it all into individual boxes lol my wrapping is usually very lovely!


Every year I make the disclaimer that I'm wrapping stuff 'loosely' to make it easier for the pups to open the parcels themselves. Dogs find it hard to open perfectly wrapped rectangles. Odd 'dog ears' and flaps sticking out is far better for the puppies.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ho ho ho....... Found summat else today


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> I have done nothing yet  but then it's very hard t stalk your victims if they have their profile set to private :Rage


I think yours is too 

I've not got started with buying yet but I have a few things I've got my eye on. Haven't got a clue about the clue though. Does anyone have some examples of clues that might give me a starting point? It's my first year joining in...


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

evel-lin said:


> I think yours is too
> 
> I've not got started with buying yet but I have a few things I've got my eye on. Haven't got a clue about the clue though. Does anyone have some examples of clues that might give me a starting point? It's my first year joining in...


Some people write cules to the dogs breed or to their name. 
You can use the card as the clue or send photos of who the dog was named after if they are famous. 
Last year i sent catchprase type clue which totally confused my SS haha [she got there in the end!]


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Last year my clues were related to Dexter the TV show......... 
Year before it was a purple (Dex's colour) Hippo (he is part Hippo) toy.......


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Last year my clues were related to Dexter the TV show.........
> Year before it was a purple (Dex's colour) Hippo (he is part Hippo) toy.......


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

evel-lin said:


> I think yours is too
> 
> I've not got started with buying yet but I have a few things I've got my eye on. Haven't got a clue about the clue though. Does anyone have some examples of clues that might give me a starting point? It's my first year joining in...


Is it  whoopsie


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Imma just gonna leave these here to help with the mood...... (c





















learly not my dogs!!)


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I had came up with an awesome clue (or so I thought! :Shy) I text it to my sister but didn't explain what it was for. I just sent the clue and the question "who am I?" She replied "6?" :Hilarious

I've went with a much easier clue now


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So how we all doing? I'm just off to a garden centre, ya know the ones with the pet shops in, to see if they have anything "interesting" for the last few bits and bobs.... clue is all good, just need a box (although I am expecting a shoe delivery so that may well sort itself out) 

* 
*


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I just need boxes here too 

Don't forget, nobody say if/when you have posted!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

When can we start posting? 

I have everything, just need to wrap.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> When can we start posting?
> 
> I have everything, just need to wrap.


As soon as you're ready, just keep it a secret


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I still have things to buy  or do I 

WHO KNOWS!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Garden centre was actually full of the natural sorta stuff.... but OH MY compared to zooplus uber expensive.....

Ohhh yeah just remembered from last year - look at Hermes as a postal system, worked out a whole load cheaper for last years box than sending my royal mail.......


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I think last year we tried to wait till near end Nov to post, just to try and avoid stalkers and inadvertent clues as to who posted when


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

My last few bits were turning up today but after an impromptu trip to the doctors I missed the delivery...damn it!
Hopefully they should be redelivered tomorrow so just a box to sort out


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> I just need boxes here too


I may or may not have to buy some new shoes 

I have far too much stuff, still to decide what each SS is getting and what my own will claim! .... and now i keep seeing even more cute stuff in shops :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

OHMERGOD!!!!!!!









It's been put away ready for Christmas now :Brb


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

it begins it begins!!!!!!; so fricken excited ........


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@BlueJay we need the parcels thread!! :Woot


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

OMG!! Parcels


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> OMG!! Parcels


I know right, bloody organised folk ! Need some more festive wrapping paper.....


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I know right, bloody organised folk ! Need some more festive wrapping paper.....


Organised indeed


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Gosh! I have not even started yet!! I need to get a move on...


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope Apollo's SS recipient likes one of the presents we've got as much as Apollo does i decided to buy 2 so Apollo could have one too and just gave it too him, he hasn't put it down for over an hour and is alternating between laying on his bed chewing it and just wandering around with it in his mouth :Hilarious


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

So this happened today...


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Brannybear said:


> Gosh! I have not even started yet!! I need to get a move on...


Me too! I'm so unorganised this year. When is the sending date?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

shadowmare said:


> Yes, Axel would like to join in! Sent you PM and will send paypal as soon as i get my hands on the laptop...


*10th Oct - 10th Dec*
Shopping!!
Parcels _MUST_ be sent out 15th Dec at the absolute latest to ensure everyone gets their parcel in time for Christmas.
A thread will go up for you to say you have received your parcel. Do NOT post on this thread whether or not you have sent yours yet (you might ruin the surprise!)


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Me too! I'm so unorganised this year. When is the sending date?


Everything needs to be posted by 15th dec at the latest


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I had a heap of parcels yesterday - one for hoomans  (which had a wrongly labelled item so had to be returned), one for dogs  (which had some other random person's invoice included ) and one very special one for Beau  Will take a picture later and add it to the 'received' thread


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll sort this out asap!


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

I've now done all my shopping  I just have little things that I see and like the look of now


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Eeeek, parcels already, I must pull my finger out and get doing :Chicken


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm so excited  Can't wait for Tilly's to arrive, God knows what is be like if I had kids lol


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting a few more bits today


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have just finished wrapping my ss's parcels and boxed them up all ready to be sent on Monday, now got to open the package because I forgot to put my clue in :Banghead all because my darling little pugster was trying to run off with the wrapping paper while I was trying to wrap them, half the roll was trashed and wasted lol he just looooves ripping up paper especially noisy paper, luckily he doesn't eat it.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

My OH binned the good sturdy box from Amazon that I was saving to post the stuff in  Now I'll just have to get the boxes of Christmas decorations out of the roofspace and use one of those boxes.. Ah well, I may as well put my tree up while I'm at it


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Haha - I've been nagging OH for months about saving boxes. Our understairs cupboard is full of boxes and packaging and there's a secondary pile on the spare room bed too - all shapes and sizes until I decide what I need for sending out various parcels - SS and otherwise


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

well think I have clue sorted , so need to go through boxes to see if I have one that will fit everything!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> I have just finished wrapping my ss's parcels and boxed them up all ready to be sent on Monday, now got to open the package because I forgot to put my clue in :Banghead all because my darling little pugster was trying to run off with the wrapping paper while I was trying to wrap them, half the roll was trashed and wasted lol he just looooves ripping up paper especially noisy paper, luckily he doesn't eat it.


Don't let us know when you're sending otherwise it's easier to deduce who sent what


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Don't let us know when you're sending otherwise it's easier to deduce who sent what


I wouldn't have said anything usually, but as I have to re-open the package don't know when it will go now, have to get more wrapping paper thanks to Chip .


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Trying to wrap things with a dog around is certainly not easy. 
When I did my wrapping I was putting the prezzies in the box as I was going and Bungo sneaked up and pulled one of them out of the box! Luckily I saved it!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

See the dogs I can cope with, but I was constantly batting the cat out of the way, because he liked the paper, and the smell of treats, and the sticky tape :Rage If I removed him from the table once I must have done it a thousand times :Rage but he always come back and does the cutest maow and smuggyface that I forgive him and then he starts the tap tap tapping again :Bored


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> See the dogs I can cope with, but I was constantly batting the cat out of the way, because he liked the paper, and the smell of treats, and the sticky tape :Rage If I removed him from the table once I must have done it a thousand times :Rage but he always come back and does the cutest maow and smuggyface that I forgive him and then he starts the tap tap tapping again :Bored


so if a smug cat comes in the ss box we'll know its from you!!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> so if a smug cat comes in the ss box we'll know its from you!!


now that's a good idea for a clue; we all include another animal in the packaging


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> now that's a good idea for a clue; we all include another animal in the packaging


But ... But .... i love all my animals so really don't want to give one away.

Can I send my sister instead ?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> See the dogs I can cope with, but I was constantly batting the cat out of the way, because he liked the paper, and the smell of treats, and the sticky tape :Rage If I removed him from the table once I must have done it a thousand times :Rage but he always come back and does the cutest maow and smuggyface that I forgive him and then he starts the tap tap tapping again :Bored


I have the same problem here. Does your cat like to chew sticky tape too? Everyone looks at me like I'm crazy when I say I can't leave any sticky things around like stickers, tape etc because the cat will eat it given half the chance. I've had to retrieve a plaster from the back of her mouth before :Banghead. She's also a pain when I'm wrapping any presents with food in and I have to hide secret santa paws boxes else she will steal any food presents.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Apollo2012 said:


> I have the same problem here. Does your cat like to chew sticky tape too? Everyone looks at me like I'm crazy when I say I can't leave any sticky things around like stickers, tape etc because the cat will eat it given half the chance. I've had to retrieve a plaster from the back of her mouth before :Banghead. She's also a pain when I'm wrapping any presents with food in and I have to hide secret santa paws boxes else she will steal any food presents.


Yup, he gets very very excited if anything like clothes or stationary comes in plastic bags with the sticky strip as that is his favourite and if it's scrunchy plastic with a sticky strip he is in heaven, and yes I had to stash all my secret santa stuff in my wardrobe as he went crazy for some of the smelly dog treats and now my wardrobe has a faint whiff of dried tripe and fish skins :Yuck and I have to check that I haven't shut him in there as he makes a beeline for it every time I open the door  hmmm enclosing him in a secret santa parcel is becoming more and more tempting


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

What is the clue? Is it who you are as a user or your dogs? If so if you have multiple dogs do you choose one? I'm new to this and although I have a couple of good clues, I don't know if people will guess it's me from them! Can you include more than one?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I have multiple dogs, but they are playing separately so my clue will relate to an individual dog. Some of the clues I received last year related to the person's username, as well as to the indivdual dog who 'sent' the parcel. People use picture clues, text clues, Lexiedb used a purple hippo dog toy as a clue one year as her Dexter is known as a hippoxstaffy and his colour is purple, I'm sure you could include more than one clue (and some people forgot to include clues altogether last year! but that makes it a bit hard to guess!!)


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol. Well I have gone OTT. Think it is worse than any other year, oops!.
I may have sent mine, maybe not 
Clues stuck!. Hate thinking of clues. If anyone gets an easy one it's from us


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyton said:


> now that's a good idea for a clue; we all include another animal in the packaging





Brannybear said:


> What is the clue? Is it who you are as a user or your dogs? If so if you have multiple dogs do you choose one? I'm new to this and although I have a couple of good clues, I don't know if people will guess it's me from them! Can you include more than one?


just for ideas
My first years clue was a purple hippo toy - Dexter's colour is purple, and hes in half hippo - both things i have said numerous times on the forum
last years was facts relating to "Dexter" the tv series


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> just for ideas
> My first years clue was a purple hippo toy - Dexter's colour is purple, and hes in half hippo - both things i have said numerous times on the forum
> last years was facts relating to "Dexter" the tv series


I got it straight away too as I loved that show!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

the clue is whatever you want it to be, but most people makw the clue about the dog sending the parcel.
Its fun to make them hard as the guessing thread is always a good laugh!

Have a read through the guessing thread might help


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I believe myself to be finished.......... 
woop woop woop woop!!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Only 15 more days untill the posting by date


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

My excitement is short lived...... Run out of bloody sellotape!!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've finished...I think


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

I bought my last bits yesterday  in a shopaholic hehe x


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

8 days till the posting date 

i assume there will be lots of people recieving this week.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't wait to receive Tilly's


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

If it's like last year then it will be next week that's the busiest for receiving with the last few receiving the week after. Gets very nail biting towards the end !


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

seeing everyone's received pics is getting be even more excited for barney's to arrive!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

We've 2 down; 2 to go. Thought I was going to have to post an apology to Ronin's sender as his parcel came today, I put it in the dining room with the tree ready for pics, then forgot to shut Ronin and Kahn in the kitchen when we went out to Beau and Sam's Christmas party tonight. 3 1/2 hours later, the dining room door was pushed open, so I know Ronin has been in, but parcel still intact (as are the bags of dog treats waiting for posting to their cousins!!)


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

There are still some who have received and not put up pic's yet I love to see them with their parcels


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> We've 2 down; 2 to go. Thought I was going to have to post an apology to Ronin's sender as his parcel came today, I put it in the dining room with the tree ready for pics, then forgot to shut Ronin and Kahn in the kitchen when we went out to Beau and Sam's Christmas party tonight. 3 1/2 hours later, the dining room door was pushed open, so I know Ronin has been in, but parcel still intact (as are the bags of dog treats waiting for posting to their cousins!!)


Well done Ronin for leaving the parcel and treats alone 



Rosie64 said:


> There are still some who have received and not put up pic's yet I love to see them with their parcels


Hopefully they'll update soon.

I know last year there was a few who never posted photos of the parcels or their dogs even opening them which I think does spoil it a bit for their secret santa as part of the joy of buying is seeing the doggies enjoy them.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Hopefully they'll update soon.
> 
> I know last year there was a few who never posted photos of the parcels or their dogs even opening them which I think does spoil it a bit for their secret santa as part of the joy of buying is seeing the doggies enjoy them.


I agree. When we've all gone to the effort of buying for our recipients it is nice to see them opened/appreciated. Last year Cash's SS never posted pics or guessed him.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> There are still some who have received and not put up pic's yet I love to see them with their parcels


I'll put Ronin's received picture up later, was shattered last night after 2 hours of doggy party games (especially as there were 2 or 3 dogs that never stopped barking!) It was a successful evening though. Our team won 

We had to do a formal recall with 10p pieces under our elbows, including removing and replacing the lead, a relay race of dropping/collciting tennis balls in buckets, retrieve the sausage (each team nominated one of the GSD twins who at only 5 months old managed a retrieve with intact dried sausage!), noughts and crosses where Beau was the star, we were 'down stays' while the other team were sits, Beau was second to take a turn and we went through 9 dogs before we got three to stay in position to make a line; he didn't budge whereas all the others had got up and broken position. We finished with 'Chinese whispers' (the first person was shown a rally sign and had to perform the action, the next person was secretly shown a new sign, had to do action 1 plus theirs, etc. We were 7th in line and our team had to go back round to the beginning as we were still all correct so we had a decisive victory of 8 places to the other team's three. Good fun, lots of goodies for the dogs to take home, and nice to see all four classes represented and mixing together


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I'll put Ronin's received picture up later, was shattered last night after 2 hours of doggy party games (especially as there were 2 or 3 dogs that never stopped barking!) It was a successful evening though. Our team won
> 
> We had to do a formal recall with 10p pieces under our elbows, including removing and replacing the lead, a relay race of dropping/collciting tennis balls in buckets, retrieve the sausage (each team nominated one of the GSD twins who at only 5 months old managed a retrieve with intact dried sausage!), noughts and crosses where Beau was the star, we were 'down stays' while the other team were sits, Beau was second to take a turn and we went through 9 dogs before we got three to stay in position to make a line; he didn't budge whereas all the others had got up and broken position. We finished with 'Chinese whispers' (the first person was shown a rally sign and had to perform the action, the next person was secretly shown a new sign, had to do action 1 plus theirs, etc. We were 7th in line and our team had to go back round to the beginning as we were still all correct so we had a decisive victory of 8 places to the other team's three. Good fun, lots of goodies for the dogs to take home, and nice to see all four classes represented and mixing together


That sounds like so much fun!!!!

unless you're a sighthound..........


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I'll put Ronin's received picture up later, was shattered last night after 2 hours of doggy party games (especially as there were 2 or 3 dogs that never stopped barking!) It was a successful evening though. Our team won
> 
> We had to do a formal recall with 10p pieces under our elbows, including removing and replacing the lead, a relay race of dropping/collciting tennis balls in buckets, retrieve the sausage (each team nominated one of the GSD twins who at only 5 months old managed a retrieve with intact dried sausage!), noughts and crosses where Beau was the star, we were 'down stays' while the other team were sits, Beau was second to take a turn and we went through 9 dogs before we got three to stay in position to make a line; he didn't budge whereas all the others had got up and broken position. We finished with 'Chinese whispers' (the first person was shown a rally sign and had to perform the action, the next person was secretly shown a new sign, had to do action 1 plus theirs, etc. We were 7th in line and our team had to go back round to the beginning as we were still all correct so we had a decisive victory of 8 places to the other team's three. Good fun, lots of goodies for the dogs to take home, and nice to see all four classes represented and mixing together


Least yours played nicely ..... Poppy & Oscar had to retrieve and eat treats. They retrieved them and spat them out with disgust on their faces . Everyone else's dogs played nicely which makes it even more embarrassing lol


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Axels has arrived a couple of days ago but I keep missing the post office hours to pick it up  will pick it up tomorrow and post a photo!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Least yours played nicely ..... Poppy & Oscar had to retrieve and eat treats. They retrieved them and spat them out with disgust on their faces . Everyone else's dogs played nicely which makes it even more embarrassing lol


Beau did that during a 'leave' exercise once, I think the object to leave was a plate of sausage rolls. he walked right past it, recalled OVER the plate, didn't even register with him that that was food 

Beau nearly played nicely - we had one huge woof and lunge during pass the parcel - there was a young boxer who kept putting his chin on the back of the neck of malamute next to him, and the mal was starting to stiffen and grumble (neither owner seemed to notice/care) and Beau was getting anxious about it. I think he registered that the 'play' was getting more than friendly and defused it with a giant leap and shout. When the Boxer tried to growl at Samuel in passing at another point, wee Sam just looked haughtily down his nose at it and stalked on past


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo's not recieved his yet but I'm currently without a laptop as it decided to break last week knowing I can't afford to get it fixed before Xmas . So when he does recieve his SS it may be a couple days or so until I can post pictures. I'll make sure to do Apollo's present opening and take pics xmas morning though ready to upload them at my mums christmas day


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

I missed a parcel delivery today so if my Secret Santa has sent it I'll get my OH to pick it up tomorrow evening or Saturday


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I agree. When we've all gone to the effort of buying for our recipients it is nice to see them opened/appreciated. Last year Cash's SS never posted pics or guessed him.


maybe we will have a naughty list for next year if it happens again


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

There has been a year.. I think one person last year for Bigby never posted any photos.. which is annoying because as you say, you make the effort in buying them so its nice to see them appreciated.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

So whomever has Bigby this year.. if you don't post photos.. you'll have a upset little smooth collie on their hands whom will be sad not being able to see the presents he has bought being appreciated :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

evel-lin said:


> I missed a parcel delivery today so if my Secret Santa has sent it I'll get my OH to pick it up tomorrow evening or Saturday


Take Pippin's id, it's addressed to him


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> So whomever has Bigby this year.. if you don't post photos.. you'll have a upset little smooth collie on their hands whom will be sad not being able to see the presents he has bought being appreciated :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh


Well if he has brought for Lucy then i promise to take photos but i cannot guarantee ill get any of her looking like she appreciates anything as she is camera shy and a miserable old bugger lately !


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> I agree. When we've all gone to the effort of buying for our recipients it is nice to see them opened/appreciated. Last year Cash's SS never posted pics or guessed him.


It's not the personal aspect for me, I just love the looks on the dogs faces with the parcels they are so cute and sometimes funny like Bigby's very haughty look as if he is saying well if I can't have it NOW I am not interested lol


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

The opening thread is my most favourite thread of the year


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> It's not the personal aspect for me, I just love the looks on the dogs faces with the parcels they are so cute and sometimes funny like Bigby's very haughty look as if he is saying well if I can't have it NOW I am not interested lol


He was sooo excited but as soon as the camera came out he was like 'errr... nah I'm not interested... reallyyyyy'


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> He was sooo excited but as soon as the camera came out he was like 'errr... nah I'm not interested... reallyyyyy'


I have a 23 year old son that's like that every morning as he opens the door on his childish advent calender :Hilarious soooooooo excited but pretending not to be and would be mortified if any of his mates knew lol


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I've felt really bad the past 2 years as I dont have Dex 24/7 so my sender has had to wait - hoping to remedy that this year by perhaps maybe opening a touch early - only xmas eve people dont send me to the naughty step!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> I've felt really bad the past 2 years as I dont have Dex 24/7 so my sender has had to wait - hoping to remedy that this year by perhaps maybe opening a touch early - only xmas eve people dont send me to the naughty step!!


Oh you will have plenty of company on the naughty step as quite a few of us opened on Christmas Eve last year, me included !


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I've felt really bad the past 2 years as I dont have Dex 24/7 so my sender has had to wait - hoping to remedy that this year by perhaps maybe opening a touch early - only xmas eve people dont send me to the naughty step!!


I open Xmas Eve too as that's Cash's Xmas day really, so I'm sure you'll be forgiven


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I've felt really bad the past 2 years as I dont have Dex 24/7 so my sender has had to wait - hoping to remedy that this year by perhaps maybe opening a touch early - only xmas eve people dont send me to the naughty step!!


Plus the pics were worth waiting for, if I remember correctly  I think your (Dex's) wish list was something along the lines of tennis balls and mud! One year I'd love to have someone EASY to buy for


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Plus the pics were worth waiting for, if I remember correctly  I think your (Dex's) wish list was something along the lines of tennis balls and mud! One year I'd love to have someone EASY to buy for


 Yes but he LOVED his parcel......... he didnt know what to do with himself with all those balls!!! Until he unwrapped his liver lol


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sam & Rory have theirs :Joyful


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hiccup too!
Just Gwenner and Dody left to go here


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Still Io to go here  I reckon it'll be parcel crazy next week


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I have two, waiting on two.

Think after a week off work I'm finally (nearly) ready for christmas - tree and decs are up, presents (other than immediate family - and one that has to be posted on to Edinburgh  ) all wrapped, parcels all sent. Is now a good time to apologise to my recipients that my parcels are all wrapped very messily - to make it easier for dogs to open obviously - nothing to do with me being unable to wrap neatly? Also did anyone else have last minute panics like I did that I'd checked my recpient's allergies/dislikes, but suddenly realised I didn't check if a sibling had an allergy too! (maybe I take this too seriously) 

I'm also pretty sure that I sent the Secret Santa for work to work, and it hasn't got inadvertently wrapped and packed into a doggy SS - so if anyone opens a parcel to find an Avengers Lunchbox masquerading as a first aid kit, but actually stuffed full of Freddo Frog Chocolate.... eat the chocolate yourself and don't feed it to the dogs.... oh and pity the poor Doctor at work who doesn't really like dogs that's tucking into tripe sticks, or looking forlornly at a squeaky ball  - at least I can always say I got confused with this SS and thought I had to send a clue as to who I was, rather than get them something they would actually like


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I have two, waiting on two.
> 
> Think after a week off work I'm finally (nearly) ready for christmas - tree and decs are up, presents (other than immediate family - and one that has to be posted on to Edinburgh  ) all wrapped, parcels all sent. Is now a good time to apologise to my recipients that my parcels are all wrapped very messily - to make it easier for dogs to open obviously - nothing to do with me being unable to wrap neatly? Also did anyone else have last minute panics like I did that I'd checked my recpient's allergies/dislikes, *but suddenly realised I didn't check if a sibling had an allergy too! (maybe I take this too seriously) *
> 
> I'm also pretty sure that I sent the Secret Santa for work to work, and it hasn't got inadvertently wrapped and packed into a doggy SS - so if anyone opens a parcel to find an Avengers Lunchbox masquerading as a first aid kit, but actually stuffed full of Freddo Frog Chocolate.... eat the chocolate yourself and don't feed it to the dogs.... oh and pity the poor Doctor at work who doesn't really like dogs that's tucking into tripe sticks, or looking forlornly at a squeaky ball  - at least I can always say I got confused with this SS and thought I had to send a clue as to who I was, rather than get them something they would actually like


I never checked that


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I never checked that


I think I was being over cautious; I 'm sure if your dog does have allergies you'll be more cautious about working out what they are eating/pinching off their siblings anyway, so I wouldn't worry


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Photooooos 
I love Rory's, it's making me happy lol










Then he refused to get out of pod's photo... who then got bored with posing

















"Nope."


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Photooooos
> I love Rory's, it's making me happy lol
> 
> View attachment 293004
> ...


U have posted on the wrong thread @BlueJay


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've just this second realised haha 
The other thread came up and I was thinking "BUT WHERE IS MY POST????"


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> "Nope."
> View attachment 293008


"Do not make me touch it again!" :Hilarious

Love Rory's creative SS!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

There was a missed parcel package when we returned home from our show today, so could be one of my lots SS pressies. Will have to wait to pick it up on Monday now though


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

We are still waiting


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> We are still waiting


Same , but fingers crossed we don't have to wait to much longer!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> We are still waiting


Us to but to be fair the posting deadline isnt here yet!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io is still waiting  But people have until Thursday to pose their stuff


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Riley still waiting for his, though I think he's feeling left out as he decided to interrupt me taking a picture of Taza with hers


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yah yah, still some time left, fear not my little snowballs :Cat
If anyone _hasn't_ sent by the deadline for whatever reason, please pm me just so I know


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

If post offices are on strike.. is this going to effect some people?

i.e. I am waiting for Io's parcel and I work full time. If its sent through RM and they end up taking it to their sorting office, will I be able to collect it?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> If post offices are on strike.. is this going to effect some people?
> 
> i.e. I am waiting for Io's parcel and I work full time. If its sent through RM and they end up taking it to their sorting office, will I be able to collect it?


Here you get no option you have to go to a sorting office to get it, so yes you can


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> If post offices are on strike.. is this going to effect some people?
> 
> i.e. I am waiting for Io's parcel and I work full time. If its sent through RM and they end up taking it to their sorting office, will I be able to collect





Amelia66 said:


> Here you get no option you have to go to a sorting office to get it, so yes you can


Reading up on it it doesn't sound as drastic as it sounds if you see what I mean LOL

read this from a PO spokesperson
"We want to reassure customers that if further strike action takes place next week, at least 97% of our 11,600 branches will not be involved. It will be business as usual in almost all of our network, with over 50,000 Post Office people on hand to support customers as they make their preparations for Christmas."


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

Aww I missed this again! Bugger lol must try harder next year! 

Can't wait to see all the photos again this year last time there were some cracking ones! Xxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Here you get no option you have to go to a sorting office to get it, so yes you can





Lexiedhb said:


> Reading up on it it doesn't sound as drastic as it sounds if you see what I mean LOL
> 
> read this from a PO spokesperson
> "We want to reassure customers that if further strike action takes place next week, at least 97% of our 11,600 branches will not be involved. It will be business as usual in almost all of our network, with over 50,000 Post Office people on hand to support customers as they make their preparations for Christmas."


thank you for clarifying


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Its the last sending day


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I think my OH is getting fed up with me asking each day if there's been any parcels for the pups! hopefully the last 2 will arrive soon


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Trying to have someone in the house each day as there are so many parcels getting delivered. Secret santa never fails to make me festive. I'm sure I've been singing Christmas songs since August!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> There are still some who have received and not put up pic's yet I love to see them with their parcels





Westie Mum said:


> Hopefully they'll update soon.
> 
> I know last year there was a few who never posted photos of the parcels or their dogs even opening them which I think does spoil it a bit for their secret santa as part of the joy of buying is seeing the doggies enjoy them.





Dogloverlou said:


> I agree. When we've all gone to the effort of buying for our recipients it is nice to see them opened/appreciated. Last year Cash's SS never posted pics or guessed him.


There are still quite a few (10!) received parcels that's haven't put any photos up yet  ...... don't wanna come across as an old nag-bag :Shamefullyembarrased but that's a quarter of the received parcels so far :Wideyed

Hint-hint   @JessIncaFCR @evel-lin @pinklizzy @Firedog @AllthingsRodent

@JenSteWillow I know things are different for you as you haven't got your boy full-time at the moment


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> There are still quite a few (10!) received parcels that's haven't put any photos up yet  ...... don't wanna come across as an old nag-bag :Shamefullyembarrased but that's a quarter of the received parcels so far :Wideyed
> 
> Hint-hint   @JessIncaFCR @evel-lin @pinklizzy @Firedog @AllthingsRodent
> 
> @JenSteWillow I know things are different for you as you haven't got your boy full-time at the moment


Thanks  yeah our situation isn't exactly normal  but hey ho!

I'm hoping to bring him down to my mums tomorrow & get pics with pressies as I had a peek in his parcel & there's so many little packages!! Someone has spoilt him rotten  naughty SS  but if not I will definitely make up for it once the opening commences next week 

Thank you for understanding lack of pictures & SS I am truely sorry whoever you are  cos I know they're the best bit!! Xx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

JenSteWillow said:


> Thanks  yeah our situation isn't exactly normal  but hey ho!
> 
> I'm hoping to bring him down to my mums tomorrow & get pics with pressies as I had a peek in his parcel & there's so many little packages!! Someone has spoilt him rotten  naughty SS  but if not I will definitely make up for it once the opening commences next week
> 
> Thank you for understanding lack of pictures & SS I am truely sorry whoever you are  cos I know they're the best bit!! Xx


As long as he is happy then that's all that counts 

I've not even peeked in Poppy's or Oscars parcels yet, I'd be too tempted to open them otherwise lol. They are nicely sat under the tree in the dining room, which is protected with a stair gate


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> There are still quite a few (10!) received parcels that's haven't put any photos up yet  ...... don't wanna come across as an old nag-bag :Shamefullyembarrased but that's a quarter of the received parcels so far :Wideyed
> 
> Hint-hint   @JessIncaFCR @evel-lin @pinklizzy @Firedog @AllthingsRodent
> 
> @JenSteWillow I know things are different for you as you haven't got your boy full-time at the moment


Yes, c'mon guys, don't be spoil sports!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> There are still quite a few (10!) received parcels that's haven't put any photos up yet  ...... don't wanna come across as an old nag-bag :Shamefullyembarrased but that's a quarter of the received parcels so far :Wideyed
> 
> Hint-hint   @JessIncaFCR @evel-lin @pinklizzy @Firedog @AllthingsRodent
> 
> @JenSteWillow I know things are different for you as you haven't got your boy full-time at the moment


My phone went for an impromptu swim in the bath last week (don't you just love toddlers! ) so I don't have a means of taking/uploading photos until I have a replacement


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

@Westie Mum Picture uploaded  .


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

pinklizzy said:


> My phone went for an impromptu swim in the bath last week (don't you just love toddlers! ) so I don't have a means of taking/uploading photos until I have a replacement


Whoops ! I remember the sadness when Lucy puppy chewed my brand new phone :Jawdrop

Hope you can sort/borrow one before the Christmas openings 



AllthingsRodent said:


> @Westie Mum Picture uploaded  .


Yay


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Just been wrapping a few more human presents ...... so excited for next weekend


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So excited now his parcel is here. He is once again in the spare room, just I case it jumps off the book shelf I guess......


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> So excited now his parcel is here. He is once again in the spare room, just I case it jumps off the book shelf I guess......


lol you can't blame a boy for trying !


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok so I took Kyzer to my mums but he was barely even allowed in the garden as they have a house viewing tomorrow (it's up for sale) so my mother dearest is on red alert for stress levels so still no pictures from us I'm afraid! I am really sorry to our SS but we promise to make it up to you :Kiss (he's usually allowed in the kitchen & garden.. I'm really hopeful he's allowed in front of the Xmas tree on Xmas day for pictures) but he loves opening pressies so I promise you that you'll see each one being opened :Happy xx


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> There are still quite a few (10!) received parcels that's haven't put any photos up yet  ...... don't wanna come across as an old nag-bag :Shamefullyembarrased but that's a quarter of the received parcels so far :Wideyed
> 
> Hint-hint   @JessIncaFCR @evel-lin @pinklizzy @Firedog @AllthingsRodent
> 
> @JenSteWillow I know things are different for you as you haven't got your boy full-time at the moment


I'm on it! Had such a hectic and busy couple of weeks! Will post a pic of them all when Envy's arrives.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Im just waitinf on Mollys. Maybe Santa knows she been naughty constantly for the last few weeks knocking the babygate down and eating garbage from the kitchen bin!!!!


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Well well well... Sat downstairs with Graham and realise we are one puppa short. Call Wallace down and he comes with a toy. Not unusual, he takes toys wherever he goes. 
Only I don't recognise this toy... ITS A SECRET SANTA TOY  

The worst part was its not even one of his, he has ransacked one of poor Graham's! 
So it has been hidden away until Christmas and parcels more securely hidden. At least it was just the one! 

Naughty naughty Wallace


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Izzy getting in the Christmas spirit


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Fro Fro Fro, merry everyone


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Santa visited us a few days early :Happy










He had to stay with me for a few hours today but wasn't very impressed that the tree is where his lookout chair normally is!









He likes to watch out the window for his mum.. Oops, I mean reindeers coming back to collect him but he's just too tiny to see out :Hilarious









So he sat on my knee and sulked instead 









Poor Meeko :Shy


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

He is adorable in his little santa suit


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Re: charity money guys...
Some of you might know, but jackie99 was supposed to be playing, but sadly lost her Rio a couple of months ago 
In memory of Rio, I asked for her thoughts on a charity. Everyone ok with this?
Either jack russell rescue uk or animal health trust (I don't know of a dog diabetes specific one)
http://www.jackrussellterrierrescueuk.org/
http://www.aht.org.uk/


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> Re: charity money guys...
> Some of you might know, but jackie99 was supposed to be playing, but sadly lost her Rio a couple of months ago
> In memory of Rio, I asked for her thoughts on a charity. Everyone ok with this?
> Either jack russell rescue uk or animal health trust (I don't know of a dog diabetes specific one)


I am so sorry to hear about Rio and hope that jackie99 is coping as well as possible with her loss

I am ok with whatever the majority decide as far as the money goes It would be a nice tribute to Rio


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Re: charity money guys...
> Some of you might know, but jackie99 was supposed to be playing, but sadly lost her Rio a couple of months ago
> In memory of Rio, I asked for her thoughts on a charity. Everyone ok with this?
> Either jack russell rescue uk or animal health trust (I don't know of a dog diabetes specific one)
> ...


Fine with me 

So sorry to hear about your loss Jackie


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I hadn't known about Rio . I'd be more than happy to go with Jackie's choice of charity - perhaps (if she doesn't mind) we could donate it in Rio's name?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Re: charity money guys...
> Some of you might know, but jackie99 was supposed to be playing, but sadly lost her Rio a couple of months ago
> In memory of Rio, I asked for her thoughts on a charity. Everyone ok with this?
> Either jack russell rescue uk or animal health trust (I don't know of a dog diabetes specific one)
> ...


absolutely. Rip Rio


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fine with me.

RIP Rio.


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Aw no, I didn't know about her loss, rip Rio  I'd be happy with Jackie's charity choice, I think it'd be a lovely tribute


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Re: charity money guys...
> Some of you might know, but jackie99 was supposed to be playing, but sadly lost her Rio a couple of months ago
> In memory of Rio, I asked for her thoughts on a charity. Everyone ok with this?
> Either jack russell rescue uk or animal health trust (I don't know of a dog diabetes specific one)
> ...


Oh no how very sad  I'm so sorry to hear about Rio. I would be very happy to go with Jackie99's choice.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I didnt know about Rio  he was my secret santa from Io back in 2014. Sleep tight Rio


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Jackie im so sorry to hear about losing Rio. What a lovely idea that the money is donated to your choice of charity in his memory. Run free at rainbow bridge Rio. Hugs Jackie x


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh yes that would be a lovely idea of donating to Jackie's choice.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your lovely replies, I cannot express how much they mean to me, in fact I am now a blubbering mess once again.

I didn't make a 'big deal' of posting anywhere of Rios passing for a few reasons 1. Nearly 3 months later I still just cannot think about him at all as I break down, Rio was my whole world for just under 13 years, he will always be exceptionally special to me for so many reasons and I will never get over losing him, it still hasn't truly sunken in, I am so lost without him beside me. 2. Although I lurk * far to much!!!* on here each day I rarely post anything constructive and although being a member a long time I am not known as a regular by any means and don't really know any of you personally.

Rio was unwell for quite some time ( A cancerous tumour, Advanced Chronic lung disease, Diabetes to name a few) , it was quite literally one thing after another towards the end, we fought hard but it was time, I would never let him suffer, I never in a million years however thought when I signed up for this years SS that he would not live to see another Xmas







.

This forum has taught me so very much about dog ownership, it has over the years helped me develop into the best possible owner I could have been for my lad and I thank you for that.

I am over whelmed to say the least with Erin's kind gesture of allowing me to choose a charity, it was really unexpected. We both adored the secret santa every year so much, it made Xmas for us, this year just won't be the same without it, in fact I haven't even decorated, just doesn't seem right, perhaps next year I will be able to join in the fun once again

Thank you all and I hope you all enjoy your parcels and have a lot of fun xx xx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Jackie99 said:


> Thank you all for your lovely replies, I cannot express how much they mean to me, in fact I am now a blubbering mess once again.
> 
> I didn't make a 'big deal' of posting anywhere of Rios passing for a few reasons 1. Nearly 3 months later I still just cannot think about him at all as I break down, Rio was my whole world for just under 13 years, he will always be exceptionally special to me for so many reasons and I will never get over losing him, it still hasn't truly sunken in, I am so lost without him beside me. 2. Although I lurk * far to much!!!* on here each day I rarely post anything constructive and although being a member a long time I am not known as a regular by any means and don't really know any of you personally.
> 
> ...


Big hugs to you. Rio was a lovely lad and I remember having him as Io's SS and having him a nice collar made  He was a special little boy indeed xx


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh no I didn't know about Rio. So sorry for your loss Jackie99.

I think donating to a charity of Jackie's choice is a great idea.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful Rio Jackie 
What a lovely idea of the money going to Jackie's chosen charity in name of Rio xx


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss Jackie, rest in peace Rio x 

I think the money going to Jackie's charity of choice in Rio's name is a lovely idea.x


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

So sorry you lost your beautiful boy, Jackie. I agree that the money should go to one of those charities in Rio's name. x


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm so so sorry to hear that  Absolutely! What a fitting tribute to have Jackie choose the charity and donate in Rio's name. A lovely idea for a very special boy xo


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss Jackie


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hope you're managing to smile a bit more now. 
Huge hugs to you xxx


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss @Jackie99. I saw your post in the oldies thread a couple of weeks back and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Absolutely fine by me, a lovely gesture too. Wishing you all the best and hope you can enjoy your christmas as Rio would have wanted. He will be joining in with you


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

...... wrong post


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm still waiting for who I bought for to put photos on


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm still waiting for who I bought for to put photos on


ohhhh did you check the unwrapping thread?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> ohhhh did you check the unwrapping thread?


Yeah I keep looking, they haven't posted anything since parcel arrived thread. Maybe they've been busy but I hope they manage to post some photos it's my favourite part seeing the dog enjoying their gifts.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

There's only one person not to have posted photos yet. Not sure why they haven't as "was last seen:Thursday at 9:02 PM" 

I hope they do soon (i think the whole joy of SS is seeing the dog you purchased for enjoying the gifts!).


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm still waiting for who I bought for to put photos on


Me to. @astro2011 would love to see some piccies


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh I take it back, there are two people then lol


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I think next year it should be compulsory that those who sign up will post pics too. I'm guessing those who haven't posted yet though are just super busy this last week as both did post in the parcels received thread.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> I think next year it should be compulsory that those who sign up will post pics too.


I think this is a very good idea
The unwrapping thread is the bit that I think most of us look forward to the most, I know it is for me.
It is so nice to see the pupsters so excited with the parcels that you have bought for them


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ahhh forgot to put photos up. Will do later today


----------

